# Redfish on the Halfshell



## Won Mo Kasst

How do your reds on the half shell... most of the time we are caught up between cleaning up and drinking after fishing so its usually simple for us... garlic powder, butter, salt and pep, and lil lemon over some mesquite


Whats your favorite way to cook them?


----------



## locolobo

*Tony's on the halfshell*

Olive oil (better for you than butter ), lemon juice and Tony's cajun.


----------



## Instigator

Olive oil, salt and pepper. Then about 3 minutes before they're done we spread on fresh made pico de gallo.


----------



## snapper

If your not worried about your weight I like to cross cut the fillets and place pieces of bacon on top then when the fish is cooked I add a little bit of grated ceddar cheese.


----------



## lesmcdonald

I find that Tony's Cajun is too full of MSG. That stuff really bugs me.


----------



## mad dog

*half shell*

I cut slices in the fillets, squeeze fresh lime juice on top, and I have been getting this seasoning made by Salt grass steak house called 7 steak spice and I sprinkle that on thick. Slap them fillets down on a hot fire and put a couple of big chunks of real butter on top and shut the grill. The 7 steak spice I got last time at Kroger, works great on steaks too. I like it much better than Tony's.


----------



## Crossroads

Put in some shallow criss cross cuts. Splash with some cold white wine then save the wine bottle for dinner. Lightly salt, pepper, then lightly dust with Emeril's Essence (either homemade or storebought). Add three to four 1/4 inch thick pats of butter on top of the halfshell filets. Put on medium hot fire and close the lid. Should be done in about 1 beer maybe 2 depending on temperature. Do not turn over, butter will baste, roll off and flame up, that's OK, the scales will be blackened when it's done.


----------



## b.lullo

Butter it up, sprinkle a lil bit of onion & garlic powder on it, some Tony's or Old Bay, little pepper all over a charcoal pit and you're in business. Also, melt some butter in the microwave and about a minute before you take it off the grill, drizzle the butter over the fillets. Man i'm hungry now, guess it's time to hit up the office vending machine. :doowapsta


----------



## Backlashed_39

Redfish on the Half-Shell of course with:

Butter and fisherman wharf seasoning (urban accents) www.gourmetathome.com

Just try it.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters

try some lemon garlic butter to get it started then cover liberally with a good picante sauce or blus cheese salad dressing, works good for snapperon the half shell too

be careful not to scorch the scales over direct flame, it really skunks up the meat........


----------



## killer minnow

criss cross and put ranch and rub it in.then get some cajun hot souce on top of the ranch.top it of w/lemon pepper and a squeez of lemon.


----------



## bleb

lemon and hoisin!!!


----------



## kapman

Can you cook the redfish over an open flame, or do you cook over coals with a closed lid grill?


----------



## chicapesca

I have a friend that is real imaginative (beer inspired I think) when it comes to redfish on the half shell. One way is to spread a layer of candied jalapenos over the fish and using your hands, spread soft creamcheese over the japs. Put a few more over the top and grill. I thought the cr. cheese would melt off, but it became kind of thick and held together nicely. The fish is very moist and delicious. Another way he fixed them was to use orange marmalade instead of the candied jalapenos. That was yummy too.

Kapman, we cook them on a gas grill with the side the fish are on on med and the other side on med high and close the lid.


----------



## Roger

I marinate mine in Italian dressing all afternoon. When it's time to grill take out and a little salt and course ground pepper then the zest of a lemon (make's all the difference in the world).

By the way, I don't think Tony's has MSG in it, I had to check for myself and I couldn't see it anywhere.


----------



## Captain Dave

1.. Spicy red with dijon and spice

2. texas gourmet habenero, rosemary, sage with shrimp, squash, tomatoes and zucchini


----------



## sea ray

yall made me hungry


----------



## eastmattycjh

We get the fish extremley cold by letting it sit in ice water. Pat dry and pour melted unsalted butter all over. The cold fish helps harden the butter to the fish when you pour it on. Then we drizzle oyster sauce over the top and cover it with lemon pepper. Cook over coals for 20-25 minnutes with a closed lid and comes out perfect every time.


----------



## Peirbuilder1

I like to put mine in the smoke house with salt and coarse pepper. cook intill flaky and serve it as an appitizer with snack crackers .the red fish cooks with its of oils and trust me if my motherinlaw likes it it has to be good.


----------



## Dookie Ray

The easiest way I've found and turns out great is to shake some Tony's on the filet, then stir up a can of Rotel tomatoes and spread that on top. Stirring the can evens out the green chilis and tomatoes. Just before the fish is done, put some grated monterey pepper jack cheese on it. Wash it down with cold Bud Light!


----------



## PiratesRun

Oyster sauce, white pepper, chopped green onion.


----------



## Blue_Wave028

There is no way Tony's has any MSG in it. I hunt with a guy that is an MSG anus and he has never said anything when I use it...and believe me he would say something.


----------



## snapper

*HALF SHELL WITH SEAFOOD SAUCE*

REDFISH ON THE HALFSHELL WITH SEAFOOD SAUCE


----------



## fishingcacher

I just tried this lo cal redfish receipe for redfish on the half-shell. It was excellent.

http://www.cooks.com/rec/view/0,1625,152164-232202,00.html


----------



## BFI

*1/2 shell*

I've seasoned it many different ways but for my taste Carribean jerk seasoning is the best. On occasion I will top it with a poncetrain sauce or take a little mayo, squeeze in a little lemon juice then add a touch of tarragon then spread over the fillets during the last few minutes on the grill.


----------



## Captain Dave

*Snapper will work with these......Yum*

A few of mine..

Lemon Rosemary Habanero sauce

Dijon Mustad sauce with bacon

Great ideas All....

Time to go fishing...


----------



## WESTTU

First I season with some Tony's and add a couple shakes of Jamician Jerk 

Then in a pot boil
1 can dark beer (Shiner Black is my choice)
1 stick of butter
2 lemons squeezed
Dash of Salt and Pepper
***Add to fish every 5 mintues for 25 minutes****


----------



## Roughneck

Blue_Wave028 said:


> There is no way Tony's has any MSG in it. I hunt with a guy that is an MSG anus and he has never said anything when I use it...and believe me he would say something.


Don't know about msg, but I find Tony's to be a bit to salty.
Like someone earlier on this thread, I like my redfish on the half shell with a Ponchatrain sauce.


----------



## robul

its hard to beat good pico or picante on the fish when its completly done.. Lemon, olive oil , garlic powder , onion powder, salt , pepper , tonys creole , tonys regular.. mmmmmmm I use clints texas salsa its pricey but well worth it..


----------



## chronotrigger

*yes it does*

Fellas, the label clearly states that it contains monosodium glutamate. I sure do enjoy it though. I've read a little bit of what MSG supposedly contributes to, and I really wish I wouldn't have. Hopefully it's BS. Anyone have a close substitute without MSG?


----------



## Won Mo Kasst

the last time i had redfish on the half shell is when i posted this last august... man i am hungry!


----------



## dtmcdani

*grandfathers recipe*

Rub the fillets down with bbq seasoning and slow cook in grill or smoker while drinking beer. Hint: the more you drink the better it tastes.


----------



## Reel Cajun

*Tony's Substitute*

Slap ya Mama


----------



## Haute Pursuit

Reel Cajun said:


> Slap ya Mama


X 2 and better IMO.


----------



## daryl1979

Lemon pepper and butter might try olive oil next time


----------



## Slip

Season with Tony's, lemon juice, fresh basil leaves on top, butter. Mmmmmmm


----------



## catfish40

Haute Pursuit said:


> X 2 and better IMO.


X3 on the Slap Ya Mama, I prefer the Sap Ya Mama "Hot". Less salt more spice & no MSG. You can get it at HEB.


----------



## red&jackfishchaser

Captain Dave said:


> A few of mine..
> 
> Lemon Rosemary Habanero sauce
> 
> Dijon Mustad sauce with bacon
> 
> Great ideas All....
> 
> Time to go fishing...


wow...i want to eat all this one day...ASAP


----------



## Captain Dave

red&jackfishchaser said:


> wow...i want to eat all this one day...ASAP


You catch the Reds and I can provide the rest.. Here is a fresh one from Sunday..


----------



## red&jackfishchaser

GOD ALL MIGHTY ...looks so yummmmie...


----------



## BENfishing

I need to catch some reds... want to try some of these out.


----------

